# Ultimate R35 Owners Photos thread!



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

OK guys, for those that are still in doubt over what colour to choose for their cars, can all owners please put pictures of their cars up for the rest of us to see??

If this thread becomes popular I will sticky it.

Here are some starter photo threads:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/84814-new-08-nissan-gtr-official-photos-nissan-release.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/85426-exclusive-gtroc-photos-vip-session.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/85571-new-pics-tokyo-different-colours.html

Cheers all!


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

This is one of mine 

Probably the only time it wasn't grimy


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Cem mate you've either ordered white or Silver right ?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Ben awesome pics, just what I'm after - thanks.

Yeah I've ordered Ultimate Silver in the end.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

LOL.

So after requesting R35 photos and having DMG, White, Pink and Red posted you go and order a Silver one!!!:chuckle::chuckle:

Good choice though. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the effort anyway Ben!


----------



## Din Boy (Aug 3, 2008)

My Baby in Japan....


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

aww guys how much is that amuse exhaust? It looks well nice.. 
Cant wait till all the bits come out in the next year..


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

three owners?? COME ON!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

mine:


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

tokyo gtr your cars pics are being used by somone on pistonheads trying to sell a black edition in red for 79.995 or maybe you knew?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

really? had no idea... nice to be famous...


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

r34mspec said:


> tokyo gtr your cars pics are being used by somone on pistonheads trying to sell a black edition in red for 79.995 or maybe you knew?


told the cheeky buggers to pack it in....

Shaks Specialist Cars Ltd : NISSAN SKYLINE 3.8 R35 GTR BLACK EDITION


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Blow Dog said:


> Ben awesome pics, just what I'm after - thanks.
> 
> Yeah I've ordered Ultimate Silver in the end.


See see see, back to the roots
So will you keep the german beetle?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

no 
But the GTR will go as soon as my Mk2 arrives!


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

youre getting rid of the gtr for a mk2 997?


----------



## Nismo-ace (Oct 11, 2006)

yOU THINK THATS BAD hes a administrator for a gtr forum.

Blow Dog Why! dont betray us..... lol


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Tokyo-GTR....I just wanted to say your car looks great it might be modified but it hasn't lost its purity!


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Nismo-ace said:


> yOU THINK THATS BAD hes a administrator for a gtr forum.
> 
> Blow Dog Why! dont betray us..... lol


lol.........well, i suppose this is a GT-R forum not an R35 forum, maybe blowdog has a/some skyline(s) as well?


----------



## Madlouie (Aug 5, 2008)

doggiehowser said:


> This is one of mine
> 
> Probably the only time it wasn't grimy


AWESOM DUDE:clap::clap:

Can you confrim the colour? I was opting for Silver, but looking at your GTR has changed my mind:clap:


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

From a member in Phoenix, AZ USA. He had some professional pics taken of his DMG...came out pretty nicely. :thumbsup:


Check them out here.

Still Frames by Nick - Personalized Portraits- powered by SmugMug


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

amazing pica. very well taken.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 10, 2008)

BigNige said:


> amazing pica. very well taken.


and thank you Nick. Just fantastic photography.

I appreciate your taking the time to make those amazing pics happen.

CD


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

This is so hard - I'm an early ultimate silver order so it's a no cost option for me, but DMG looks so good....Wife also had a dream apparently a few nights ago where I was driving a DMG GTR. Either we should treat it as a portent, or she needs to get out more.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Blowdog, I would go for the latter 





















Even I don't have those sort of dreams :chuckle:


----------



## yokohamaGTR (Jul 19, 2008)

*Another DMG*

DMG is a nice color to match the dark wheels IMHO. 
See more random pics at: Godzilla 2008-07 - a set on Flickr


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

hey! you can't have 35 in your plate too!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 10, 2008)

yokohamaGTR said:


> DMG is a nice color to match the dark wheels IMHO.
> See more random pics at: Godzilla 2008-07 - a set on Flickr


which wax do you use?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Blow Dog said:


> This is so hard - I'm an early ultimate silver order so it's a no cost option for me, but DMG looks so good....Wife also had a dream apparently a few nights ago where I was driving a DMG GTR. Either we should treat it as a portent, or she needs to get out more.


That's really spooky.

My wife had a dream I was driving your GTR too....:runaway:


----------



## yokohamaGTR (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Guys,


tokyogtr said:


> hey! you can't have 35 in your plate too!!!


Ha ha ha, I noticed that too. I've seen at least 4 other cars with 35 plates, not counting yours Tokyo.



Phoenix said:


> which wax do you use?


None. Photo was when the car was 1 week old, OEM finish. Good clear coat added since which raises the gloss (but not much) compared to new OEM, the real difference will be over time. Abt 100,000 yen for initial coat, 40,000 for annual refresh coat.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Bump!

Post em up boys... ima try get some photo's of mine just having problems uploading them onto my pc.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

One of mine after a wash...


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)




----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

My beast...


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

anilj said:


> My beast...


:flame: I love your orange GT-R:runaway:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> :flame: I love your orange GT-R:runaway:


Thanks buddy...:thumbsup:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

"Cowpat brown" as one calls it...you know who you are


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

While we're at it then... some of mine


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow...stunning...simply stunning...:thumbsup:


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Loving this thread we need more pics ,I'll have mine up in a couple of days.
Loving all the pics but Mrb your pics are outstanding!!!!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Excellent pics so far! where is Rami when you need pics??


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

beautiful pictures gentlemen :thumbsup: need to see more


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Couple more...


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

*Pictures*

http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/3802/dsc0666m.jpg
http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/2610/dsc0656ly.jpg
http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/9466/dsc0659d.jpg
http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/9489/dsc0671n.jpg
http://img862.imageshack.us/img862/8817/dsc0662e.jpg

A few pictures I took at the weekend


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)




----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

skyline 34 said:


> http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/3802/dsc0666m.jpg
> http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/2610/dsc0656ly.jpg
> http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/9466/dsc0659d.jpg
> http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/9489/dsc0671n.jpg
> ...


 Are they both yours?


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Are they both yours?


Yeah they are both mine, But the white one is for sale.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

andrew186 said:


>


Just bumping as i love this thread.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

My Daytona blue 2011. I hear white was the fastest colour, simply not true, blue is the new white 

And yes, the blue does change colour dramatically in different light. In bright sun light it sparkles.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> My Daytona blue 2011. I hear white was the fastest colour, simply not true, blue is the new white
> 
> And yes, the blue does change colour dramatically in different light. In bright sun light it sparkles.


Oh my god THAT looks stunning :clap:


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Andy. Here are some more just for you.


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

My DMG ...



















Ben


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Booooh said:


> My DMG ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close call with the front splitter....:runaway:

Nice pics though:thumbsup:


----------



## Yavimaya (May 28, 2011)

*ha*

My Ride


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Yavimaya said:


> My Ride


Where did you get the gtr caps from on your wheels?


----------



## Yavimaya (May 28, 2011)

r34mspec said:


> Where did you get the gtr caps from on your wheels?


I had them custom made for me by my spray shop when i painted the wheels flat black:clap:


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


>


Car looks great, not so sure about the surroundings. Looks like it's just about to get nicked! Or washed for a fiver....


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

I love the Blue on your MY2011 MLC. Stunning. It looks a little like the old BMW Avus Blue Metallic. My Tuscan was a similar colour just a smidge darker and changed as the light did. Is there a silver flake in the paint? I do prefer the MY09/10 wheels though, the new multi spokes look a little slender for me imo. Lovely car though sir.


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

Happy Days.


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

Guys old GTR


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Saunders said:


> I love the Blue on your MY2011 MLC. Stunning. It looks a little like the old BMW Avus Blue Metallic. My Tuscan was a similar colour just a smidge darker and changed as the light did. Is there a silver flake in the paint? I do prefer the MY09/10 wheels though, the new multi spokes look a little slender for me imo. Lovely car though sir.


Thanks, yes the blue has some silver flake visible in bright sun light. I'm liking it more by the minute since it changes colour so dramatically in different lighting.

Wheels are not as slender as they look in pictures, colour is very good but they do look less impressive dirty.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

07-08 models

























































2011.04.07 the 3rd one make driving lesson.


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Great post Enshiu,loving all of those.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

>


I love this photo!

Look how many beasts/godzilla there are only in Japan! 
They look hungry/locked up on the public road and want to release their power on this track!


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

Somewhere in these pics is a titanium GTR!

My GTR | Facebook


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Brilliant enshiu :thumbsup:


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

cracking pics enshiu

a few of mine


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

CSL said:


> Guys old GTR


This is the car that flew past me on my way back home from picking up the car. :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Some awesome photo's guy's


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

4th GT-R owners meeting in Kamagoori-shi (2010).

Helicopter view:




Grapefruit coloured R35??!








UMS GT-Rs:



Kuro Black GT-Rs:




Kuro Black vs UM silver:



Nordring GT-R:



Source:ken???R35 GT-R ????:? ????R35 GT-R ????????????? in ?? - livedoor Blog?????


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Relink pics from GTROC R35 Day Out at Santa pod...


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)




----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

My fav pic:flame:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> My fav pic:flame:


Is this picture taken at SVM?


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

enshiu said:


> Is this picture taken at SVM?


 No it was taken at the station on the way back from picking it up.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

see below - sorry


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Chubby said:


> <a href="http://s1037.photobucket.com/albums/a456/GT-Rich/?action=view&current=FlameThrower-1-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a456/GT-Rich/FlameThrower-1-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 They didn't work.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry guys but the only way to show any GT-R is on the move....

There not pin up models you know!!! 

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> They didn't work.


Sorry put the wrong one in... getting old...:chairshot


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Chubby said:


>


Love that picture!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> Love that picture!


+1


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Chubby said:


>


proper !!


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Guys...

Rich.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

This thread keeps getting lost:lamer:


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Mine the day I collected it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

What is up with the pipes?


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> What is up with the pipes?


i asked the same when i bought the car and the dealer told me that they paint the inserts to look good in the pics and they do it with alot of their cars. they assured me that it would come off after a few washes. tbh i think its cos the inserts must of been grotty and this was a way for them to cover it up. i did give the exhausts a little polish and it has come off a bit but i want to spend some time to totally remove it.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

fozi.g said:


> Mine the day I collected it. :thumbsup:


 She's a keeper.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

fozi.g said:


> i asked the same when i bought the car and the dealer told me that they paint the inserts to look good in the pics and they do it with alot of their cars. they assured me that it would come off after a few washes. tbh i think its cos the inserts must of been grotty and this was a way for them to cover it up. i did give the exhausts a little polish and it has come off a bit but i want to spend some time to totally remove it.


I've much soot and some surface corrosion on my 2.5 year old uk car tips

Not concourse, but not worth covering up


----------



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)

*Nissan GTR at the Nordschleife*

Taken on different days at the Nordschleife by the famous spotters while I was doing some laps.
Lucky they are there to take these great pictures.

Nissan GTR in its natural habitat!! :clap:









This one is with Ron Simons from RSR Nurburg. We're doing the wet-line for me to practice.









With the wife of my best friend on-board.









Other friend with me, a member of the DriftKings









This one is with a friend and he's also a colleague at work.


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's some pics from last summer. Shot and edited by Bulgarian photographer Stefan Solakov.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Outstanding photographs, really very special :thumbsup:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Not mine but a well styled 35!


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

That looks excellent, can't wait to get my Volk G2's in black on to my Daytona Blue 2011. Must try to take some decent pictures...


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

The wheels are starting to grow on me.... they get better the less I wash them. lol.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Mine Before Pre delivery 










After Delivery just before the DVLA pulled my Plate for being "Distasteful"










Arty Farty shots!


























My old girl before I chopped her in!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Well you made Auto express a few weeks back...


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Elliott_GTR said:


> The wheels are starting to grow on me.... they get better the less I wash them. lol.


 No offence but it looks terrible.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> No offence but it looks terrible.


Lol, none taken, but mainly because I agree with you!

Asked a paint shop to paint them bronze, but they painted them metallic poo brown and actually one of the four didn't match. Anyhow, due to wanting a set of wheels ready for TOTB, rather than mess around trying to find the right bronze I asked them to paint them gold....

When I picked them up they were mustard yellow! I could have cried lol.

Mind you, it must stand out as Jap Performance want to write about it!

At least it doesn't look like every other GTR out there.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Elliott_GTR said:


> The wheels are starting to grow on me.... they get better the less I wash them. lol.


I actually like it haha, so much better than the poo coloured wheels, although they did grow on me too.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Lol, none taken, but mainly because I agree with you!
> 
> Asked a paint shop to paint them bronze, but they painted them metallic poo brown and actually one of the four didn't match. Anyhow, due to wanting a set of wheels ready for TOTB, rather than mess around trying to find the right bronze I asked them to paint them gold....
> 
> ...


 They are definately unique. Maybe better in the flesh like most things.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> They are definately unique. Maybe better in the flesh like most things.


Unfortunately, they are worse in the flesh lol.

The black ones will be going back on once I have time to swap the tyres over.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Take them to robbie and get them redone in gloss anthracite.

They look awesome when done.

It's the only bit that's bothering me about chopping my car in as I'm going to lose my unique wheels.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a black set, had another set that I thought I should do something with.... shame that something didn't work out!


----------

